# Apple/Passion/Mango



## Stefani (Jul 23, 2011)

Today I picked up 6 frozen cans of Old Orchard 100% Apple Passion Mango concentrate. Each one mixed with water makes 48 oz of juice. With coupon I paid 50c each. 

I was wondering how it would taste as a wine and would like to try. 

I was figuring on a starting S.G. of somewhere in the range of 1.085 to 1.090. 

Would anyone have any advice or guidance for the recipe?


----------



## Julie (Jul 24, 2011)

use 3 to 4 cans of concentrate per gallon, have your sg roughly 1.080, make sure acid is between .55% and .70%


----------



## Stefani (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Stefani (Jun 11, 2012)

Well after almost a year I'm making a gallon of Apple Passion Mango wine. Just to see how it turns out. I used as the basis for the recipe was a strong body apple wine. If it doesn't work oh well. it's only a gallon. I'm using Montrachet yeast because of the temp variance I could get during the first few weeks.

Here is the basic recipe:
1 gallon juice
1 tsp. Yeast Nutrient
1 pound Sugar 
1 crushed Campden Tablet
1.5 tsp. Acid Blend
1 package Wine Yeast
.5 tsp. Pectic Enzyme 
.25 tsp. Grape Tannin
1 Campden Tab

Starting SG 1.089

I'm adding the yeast tomorrow evening.


----------



## Rodnboro (Jun 11, 2012)

Keep us posted on this. It sounds good. I like the frozen concentrate wines especially Old Orchard flavors.


----------



## Rodnboro (Jun 18, 2012)

I couldn't wait. I started an experimental gallon this week.


----------



## Stefani (Jun 25, 2012)

@ Rodnboro -- I am interested in your experiment. 

Tell me more.


----------



## Rodnboro (Jun 26, 2012)

Stefani, I'm not doing anything special or different. I have lots of 1 gallon carboys and like to experiment with different wines with these. If it's bad, I only lose a gallon. If it's fair, I won't give it away so I'll only have to drink and store 5 bottles. I started this batch on 6/14/12.

3 cans - concentrate
1 tsp - yeast nutrient
1 tsp - yeast energizer
1 tsp - pectic enzyme
Sugar to 1.080 s.g.
Acid blend to .65 t.a. 
Cote des Blancs yeast

Racked to secondary on 6/17/12 @ 1.020 s.g.
It's @ 1.002 this morning and still slowly dropping.
I'll use some of another can to back sweeten and flavor.


----------



## saramc (Jun 26, 2012)

I have made this a few times. 

First time just based on 3 cans of concentrate/gallon. I think it turned out quite well, had a quick turnaround in fermenting dry and clearing on its own (3 months) and was consumed after a short aging of just another 3 months after it was clear and stabilized. My starting S.G. was 1.085, fermentation temperature was 71-73F, racked to glass carboy when S.G. had decreased by 2/3, dosed with k-meta and applied airlock, ended up stabilizing when all was said and done & backsweetened to 1.012 with room temperature concentrate. 
For the next batch I wanted to kick up the mango a notch so I used 4 cans of concentrate/gallon and added 3 cups of Mango puree (homemade...could use commercial but read the ingredient labels....I wanted 100% fruit) and then the water so I had a final starting volume of: 1 gallon + 3 cups. I left the pulp intact until the S.G. had decreased by 2/3 and then I racked/airlocked it to a 1 gallon glass jug + a 375ml wine bottle; by the time the wine was clear I had 1 gallon of finished wine. I followed the same starting S.G.,TA & S.G. for backsweetening-but used simple syrup on this one. Kept this one at 67-68F during the ferment. I also used k-meta at the start of the mango batch since I used fresh fruit, and a k-meta schedule for racking/bottling like most of us do. That wine was wonderful!

Other additives were:
2 tsp acid blend to TA 0.60
1 1/2 tsp pectic enzyme 
1 tsp yeast nutrient 
1 tsp yeast energizer, at your discretion when SG has dropped by 1/3
Premier Cuvee yeast


----------



## Stefani (Jun 28, 2012)

Rodnboro said:


> Stefani, I'm not doing anything special or different. I have lots of 1 gallon carboys and like to experiment with different wines with these. If it's bad, I only lose a gallon. If it's fair, I won't give it away so I'll only have to drink and store 5 bottles. I started this batch on 6/14/12....



Love it. Why not experiment. 

The LW and I take advantage of sales and coupons and doubling coupons to get juices really inexpensively. I figure costs for a 750ml on this batch is $1.05. (not including bottle which would be recycled)

I still make better wine from kits.


----------



## saramc (Jul 4, 2012)

*Cost Efficient Sources for Wine*



Stefani said:


> Love it. Why not experiment.
> 
> The LW and I take advantage of sales and coupons and doubling coupons to get juices really inexpensively. I figure costs for a 750ml on this batch is $1.05. (not including bottle which would be recycled.
> 
> I still make better wine from kits.


 
Stefani,
You hit the nail on the head...taking advantage of sales/coupons, etc. Many people don't realize that you CAN make wine from juice concentrates and shelf-stable juices, and JAM for that matter. All of my homemaking friends give me all the jam/jelly from their cupboards at the end of each season as they start jam/jelly making for the current season. I use these jams/jellies to make wines, always returning wine back to them for their contribution. Depending on how much of one particular jam/jelly I end up with I may make a single flavor, such as strawberry or combine it and make a "Be Fruitful & Multiply" wine (it is what my friend calls it). Had a friend serve some to a gentleman who owns a pretty upscale restaurant that is well-known for its wine cellar. I was told the gentleman asked what winery the wine came from. My friend said no winery that you can access, amateur. He said it was wonderful and if it had been available commercially he would definitely purchase it!! I was proud as a peacock....and people throw up their noses when you mention "jam wines".


----------



## Stefani (Jul 31, 2013)

As a recap on this thread:

I have back sweetened this wine and am going to submit it for competition at the Minnesota State Fair.


----------



## Stefani (Aug 25, 2013)

Here should be a final recap of my Apple Passion Mango wine. 

My Apple Passion Mango wine earned me 4th place in the wine competition at the Minnesota State Fair under Any Other Wine category.

And I thought this entry would be least likely to earn a ribbon.


----------

